# Anybody Unhappy with Smart Pots?



## Auburn1985 (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm a first-time smart pot user.  They dry out quick, and I'm concerned about possible root damage when I transplant out of them.

So I was just wondering if anyone here had tried them, but went back to using plastic pots?

Also, I realize that plants get bigger and yield more in smart pots.  But what about the potency of the bud?  Is it greater in smart pots?

I'm happy with my yields in plastic pots.  If I knew plastic-pot-potency was equal to smart-pot-potency, I would most definitely switch back to using plastic pots.

Thanks.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2013)

I love smart pots and they are all I use. However, I have water easily accessible so watering often is not a problem. I don't have the statistics to tell you but I have seen same strains grown in both s spots and plastic and the sp's plants were bigger and better in growth. I have  no idea if the dank is more dank..It is dank however.:icon_smile:

You need to keep a plastic drip tray saucer under them and they will always drink that amount when over watered, which i do on purpose.


----------



## Locked (Sep 9, 2013)

I love Smart Pots.. I prefer them to plastic pots. That being said, I don't see how they would increase potency one bit. For the record I don't transplant from 1 gallon pots. They go from solo cups to half gallon plastic pots to one gallon SP's.  They finish in the ones.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I love Smart Pots.. I prefer them to plastic pots. That being said, I don't see how they would increase potency one bit. For the record I don't transplant from 1 gallon pots. They go from solo cups to half gallon plastic pots to one gallon SP's.  They finish in the ones.



What do you feed your plants?  I use larger pots (7-gallon) with Super Soil so I can just give them plain tap water the entire grow.


----------



## Locked (Sep 9, 2013)

Auburn1985 said:
			
		

> What do you feed your plants?  I use larger pots (7-gallon) with Super Soil so I can just give them plain tap water the entire grow.




I only use GH 3 part. Grow, micro, bloom.  If they need it they also get Cal/Mag +.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I only use GH 3 part. Grow, micro, bloom.  If they need it they also get Cal/Mag +.



What grow medium do you use, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 9, 2013)

i tried them and went back to plastic cause they dry out too---did not notice differences in yield---you may not either if you airate your water


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 9, 2013)

if your using 7 gal smart pots indoors. you either have a very large grow room or your using a pot that is way bigger then you need. any pot over 2gal becomes a chore to transplant. with smart pots i've found the roll back method to be the easiest. largest i've transplanted out of is a 7gal. plant was 12 weeks old


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 9, 2013)

I think you will find better growth and potency, if you are using super soil, with aerated water and add lots of microbes. Keeping the microbe herd as large and healthy as possible will guarantee that the plants are getting plenty of nutrients. I also really like to use organic nutrient tea with microbes mixed in, if I am running organic.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2013)

I usually never transplant out of the SPots. Once they are sexed they go in the 5 gallon ones.


----------



## Locked (Sep 9, 2013)

Auburn1985 said:
			
		

> What grow medium do you use, if you don't mind my asking?




I use a seed starter soil from Miracle Grow. Very little nutrients in it.  To it I add dolomite lime and perlite. That's it. I only water once a day in 1 gallon Smart Pots, maybe twice a day late in flower. With 7 gallon pots I might not water more than twice a week.


----------



## Wetdog (Sep 9, 2013)

Auburn1985 said:
			
		

> I'm happy with my yields in plastic pots.  If I knew plastic-pot-potency was equal to smart-pot-potency, I would most definitely switch back to using plastic pots.
> Thanks.



If you are happy with the yields in plastic, go with them. There is no difference in potency.

I've done SP's outside and for me, the hassles outweigh whatever 'benefits' there may be. I wouldn't even consider them indoors.

Biggest hassles for me was, PIA to move, transplanting and drying out a distant third (outside).

Whatever works best for your situation.

Wet


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 9, 2013)

The quicker they dry out the better, that's the point. Love them and I like airpots.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 10, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> The quicker they dry out the better, that's the point. Love them and I like airpots.


 
TOA, why is it better the quicker they dry out?  Don't you lose most of the moisture to evaporation?


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 10, 2013)

Faster the wet/dry cycle, the more healthy and robust root system you will have. That is why true Hydro works the best, multiple wet/dry cycles.
It is critical to monitor and not let them dry too much, as roots will die. It's a fine line, but if mastered, huge improvement in plant health and yield.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks cal


----------



## Irish (Sep 10, 2013)

i would use smart pots if they made the correct sizes for my style. tried a few off sizes a couple times, and found them disappointing, and prefer the poly bags i work with...the smart pots are much too short in all sizes made...i had roots growing out of top of medium, and that is no good...they also tip easily when i flower ball bats...the bad outweighed the good for my use in growing mj...to each his own! can i get a heck yeah?


----------



## ross (Sep 15, 2013)

Irish what size pots do you veg and flower in? At first I thought the smart pots were too short too. One time some veg plants got root bound in 5 gal bags so I tried to transplant to a 10 gal smartpot and it was just as deep as the 5 gal bag so I had I go to a 20 gal plastic!! (20 gal smartpot would be way to hard to work with). But then I learned the reason they make them like that is because the plant will only get about 30% larger than the circumference of the pot.


----------

